# Farmers market 2013



## ruby61 (Mar 1, 2013)

I applied for a farmers market in my town and just heard this morning got accepted!  They said "they have no soapers and been looking for one for the last year", if only I knew.  They just got a candle supplier 2 years ago and last year people were requesting for handmade soap preferably milk soaps.  I am excited but nervous, done a few craft fairs but they are only a couple days at most.  So I know I will need a lot of soap.  I do have a fair in the same small town in july so not sure how I can arrange that, they expect you to be there every weekend.  It's only from 8-12 every sat but I will have to get some friends to help
Those that have done the weekly markets any advice?


----------



## Hazel (Mar 1, 2013)

I happy to hear you've been accepted. I'm sorry but I can't give any advice although I wish you the best at the farmer's market.


----------



## Relle (Mar 1, 2013)

That's great, you'd better get busy.


----------



## Badger (Mar 1, 2013)

That is awesome! Congratulations! I would offer advice if I knew about doing craft fairs or farmer's markets, but I have not even made CP soaps yet! lol


----------



## Lindy (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats that is absolutely fantastic!  And yup get busy.  Depending on the size of space you have will determine how much you will need to fill your table.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Mar 1, 2013)

I did the farmers' market in Cochrane ON (1hr North) last summer. July 21st to October 9. 10am to noon on Saturdays. Didn't miss a Saturday & had a great time. Will do it again this summer, but also going to Kapuskasing (2hrs NW) for their farmers' market, occasionally. I love the mentality & atmosphere. Probably going to set-up at table at our local (4hrs south) bluegrass festival, as well. It does mean lots of soap & variety. BTW, we live in North Ontario, 8hrs North of Toronto, 10hrs North of the US border. Our farmers' markets start later, because our crops come in later. Can hardly wait for summer!


----------



## green soap (Mar 1, 2013)

I do my town small farmer's market every Wednesday.  Sometimes it is hot, sometimes cold, sometimes it rains (not often).  Great camaraderie with other vendors, opportunities to trade, other business avenues opening up.  

Sometimes it is only the soap booth, half the time we also set up a produce booth and sell fruit and herbs.  Sometimes DH does the produce, other times I set up both booths by myself.  I am by myself with two booths the next two wednesdays....(tired just thinking about it).

Specifically to soap, I have an 'inclement weather ' set up, and baskets for good weather.  I keep my products cool in the heat of summer, and dry when it rains.  The wind is also an issue for us, you may need sand bags, and an alternate wind friendly display set up.   My facebook business page has some of the market set up in one of the albums.  The set up will look different depending on what time of the year, and ours is a 12 month market.  

You will have lots of fun and make new friends.  Good luck to you!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 1, 2013)

This year I've been invited to set up with a food vendor on the highway, she is going to create a small market at the space so I am really, really looking forward to it.  I was invited into our Open Air Market aka Farmer's Market but there are usually at least 2 soapmakers there.


----------



## Badger (Mar 1, 2013)

Sounds like it will be nice to have the market place on the highway.  I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 1, 2013)

Do ya have to be invited to a farmers market? Or can you just set up when ya know the market is going to run?


----------



## ruby61 (Mar 1, 2013)

Most are an application thing and I had to send them a check for 169.00 for the entire season.  It runs june 1-0ct 12 19 weeks every sat from 8-12.  There is an inclimate weather clause that will excuse.  i already have a sturdy tent which is not required but problally a good ideal to use.  I still have  lots of planning to do though.  
Thanks everyone for the support.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Some farmers' markets are juried. There's one locally that doesn't allow a vendor to have the same vegetable as another vendor, which I think is a bunch of hooey. Cochrane farmers' market is $7.50/week and membership in the provincial farmers' markets association. We have skirted tables and can leave our set-ups (sans product) week to week. It's ideal. My reason for branching out a bit this summer is to bring my soaps & body products to a wider audience.


----------



## The Soap Lady (Mar 25, 2013)

congratulations for being accepted. You are lucky.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey good for you!  19 weeks is a great season. I hope you do well!  Super congrats!


----------



## Miz Jenny (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm doing 3 markets this year: Thursday, Saturday, Sunday. People who come for the produce are already in a handmade/homemade frame of mind. Last summer, I played catch-up. This summer, I'm going to be prepared, with a whole whack of non-scented soaps and a good variety of scented soaps, plus my natural body products. It's going to be a busy summer and I hope I haven't over-extended myself. In addition, after reading the "leather f.o." thread, I contacted the local Bikers' Reunion committee to see about setting up a booth. Could also be an interesting summer...


----------



## ruby61 (Mar 28, 2013)

I got my check sent back from the farmers market.  I was a bit puzzled til I read the intro letter.  The farm market was given a grant by the city and the new location will be ready with a band stand ect and they are not charging the vendors anything this year.  Nice surprise!


----------



## Moot (Mar 28, 2013)

Can't give advice but wanted to say congrats!!!!!!  I'm sure you'll do just fine.  Like everything...you'll learn what works for you as you go along.


----------



## Badger (Mar 28, 2013)

Ruby, that is great that you got your money back and that you still get to sell your soaps in the Farmer's Market!  I was worried for you for a minute there


----------



## Miz Jenny (Mar 28, 2013)

ruby61 said:


> I got my check sent back from the farmers market.  I was a bit puzzled til I read the intro letter.  The farm market was given a grant by the city and the new location will be ready with a band stand ect and they are not charging the vendors anything this year.  Nice surprise!



That is wonderful!!!!! :smile:


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 28, 2013)

ruby61 said:


> I got my check sent back from the farmers market.  I was a bit puzzled til I read the intro letter.  The farm market was given a grant by the city and the new location will be ready with a band stand ect and they are not charging the vendors anything this year.  Nice surprise!



that is a win win. Ya have ya money back & ya get to make more! Wonderful, Congrats!


----------



## Twisty Stitches (Apr 7, 2013)

Good lucky Ruby. I am applying for my local farmers market as well. Let us know how it goes.

LeAnn
Http://twistystitches.biz


----------



## moonbeam (Apr 29, 2013)

Well those of you that haven't done Markets will have such a great time! I've been doing them for 13 years now and wouldn't trade it for anything! I am doing 3-4 week depending on what part of the month it is! 
Make sure to bring lots of water and comfie shoes too. Do let us know how it went! I hope you get the "Market Bug" too! 

Congrats! And free rent! Doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## tinyislandsoaps (May 20, 2013)

hello i am new comers in thiscountry and town, i come from an island in indian ocean called mauritius.

i always wanted make soap and i have finally succeed in making them , have got 45 different soaps and looking forward to sell them,does anyone know about craft market in Illinois .

thanks for help ))


----------



## 4boots (May 30, 2013)

I was so excited to to the farmers market in my small town, but it got cancelled at the last min... boo... the owner of the property was told by the insurance company that every vendor had to have 1 mil in liablity.. and it was going to cost an extra $1000 for each vendor... which none of the vendors could afford.  So i applied to another farmers market that does have a soap vendor but they are only there for 4 weeks so hopefully i can get the rest of the season.....


----------

